# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Debs

## Abi

Debs' Games!
Next up is Debs..



*BOXES LEFT:*
14   *15* 

What box do you want as your own?

----------


## Debs

box 15 please abi  :Smile:   or should i say noel!! nice beard  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Abi

What are your first 5 boxes????????

----------


## Debs

22 
1
5
13
8

please ( la la la 30 chtarcaters)

----------


## Abi

*Box 22: Â£15,000
Box 1: Â£250
Box 5: Â£10,000
Box 13: Â£750
Box 8: Â£50,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£9,500_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Debs

urmmmmmmmmm

*NO DEAL* ..............................................

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes??????????

----------


## Debs

2
20
18


.............................................

----------


## Abi

*Box 2: Â£10
Box 20: Â£5
Box 18: Â£5000*



Bankers Offer: Â£13,000

_Deal or No Deal?_

----------


## Debs

no deal 


..................................................  ..................

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Debs

4
21
16

..................................................  .......

----------


## Abi

*Box 4: 10p
Box 21: Â£20,000
Box 16: Â£1*



_Bankers Offer: Â£16,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Meh

Come on Noel! The suspense is killing me!

----------


## Debs

No deal  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

(Try and hold back your excitement, TM  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:  )

----------


## Debs

urm hang on need to see what i have already opened  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Debs

3
7
12

..................................................  ............

----------


## Abi

*cough* Look on the first post, all the boxes you aint opened are there *cough*

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

pmsl!  :Rotfl:   oh so they are  :Rotfl:  

having a thick night :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

*Box 3: Â£50
Box 7: Â£35,000
Box 12: Â£75,000*



The banker thinks this is being generous. Think about it: You might not get it again, remember!

_Bankers Offer: Â£16,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Debs

hmm shall i be daring and carry on anyway

hmmmmmmmmmm 
 :Ponder:  






*still thinking* :Ponder:  








hmmmmm









*thinking still*  :Big Grin:  










hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :Ponder:  









shall i????  :Searchme:  








should i????  :Searchme:  


















nahhhhhhhhhh *NO DEAL*

----------


## Abi

lol!!

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Debs

6
10
17


please............................................  ..........................

----------


## Abi

*Box 6: Â£1000
Box 10: 1p
Box 17: Â£3000*



The banker is annoyed..

_Bankers Offer: Â£33,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Meh

That offer is an insult - you got the 100 and 250k!!!

----------


## Abi

And the 50p... And the Â£100... And the Â£500...

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Debs

okkkkkkkkkkkkk

 :Rotfl:  


hmmm


NO DEAL  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  


I cam with nothing ill go home with nothing!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Abi

What are the finall 3 boxes that you want to open then?

----------


## Meh

C'mon Debs, the 250k is yours to have

----------


## Debs

11
9
19



*waits nervously* :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

> C'mon Debs, the 250k is yours to have


 :Rotfl:  Why do i now have the image of you dressed up as a Cheerleader?  :Ninja:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

> Originally Posted by Tony Montana
> 
> 
> C'mon Debs, the 250k is yours to have
> 
> 
>  Why do i now have the image of you dressed up as a Cheerleader?


 
 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   god i hope i dont dream about that tonight now!!

----------


## Abi

*Box 11: Â£500
Box 9: Â£100
Box 19: Â£100,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£120,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Meh

> Originally Posted by Abi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tony Montana
> ...


I'd say something here but i'll reserve it for the mile high forum!

----------


## Meh

OMG, 120k!!!! You'll be on top of the board!

But there is the 250k ....

----------


## Debs

hmmmmm  :Ponder:  

















 :Ponder:   :Ponder:   :Ponder:   :Ponder:   :Ponder:  














tough one  :Ponder:   :Lol:  





DEAL

----------


## Meh

Gamble! Gamble! Gamble! Gamble! Gamble!

----------


## Abi

*Debs leaves with Â£120,000!*

So have you done the right thing?!

If you had No Dealt, I would have been evil, and offered you a swap. Would you have taken it?!

----------


## Debs

urmmm yeah i would have been daring and taken the swap

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

Debs, if you had continued, and taken the swap, as you just said..

You would have won..

*Â£250,000*
The box 15, the box you originally choose, contained 50p. However by saying you would have swapped, you lost out on the maximum prize..

(Sorry for rubbing it in  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

But you did really well! Congrats on being top of the leaderboard, and beating Alan (He's gonna get a shock!). I dont think anyone expected anyone to get over what Alan won, so you did amazingly well. Well Done!  :Cheer:

----------


## Meh

Double post .............................................

----------


## Meh

*faints*


You should have gambled!

----------


## Debs

:Cheer:   (sorry alan)

but darn i should have kept playing!

when do i get my money  :Big Grin:   ill have it in Â£20 notes please  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

Kath  Are you there.  I hope you havent put the deposit on the helicopter yet. It looks like we are Donald Ducked.

Oh yes I almost forgot



















Well done Debs








 :Moonie:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Well done Debs.... :Cheer:  Though its nice to see the ol 250k is still there waiting for its rightful owner to claim it....erm thats me btw...(evil laugh)... :Lol:

----------


## Debs

:Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

awww alan, sorry  :Moonie:

----------


## Debs

> *faints*
> 
> 
> You should have gambled!


 
i should have  :Stick Out Tongue:  

can i play again, if only to have the image of TM in his cheerleader outfit  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> awww alan, sorry


Its not me you have to worry about Debs.

Kath has some very powerful friends.  I just hope you get to enjoy your winnings.   She will put Jack and Chloe on your case
 :Ninja:   :Ninja:   :Ninja:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Congratulations Debs! Brilliant game!  :Cheer:

----------


## Debs

> Originally Posted by Debs
> 
> 
>  
> 
> awww alan, sorry 
> 
> 
> Its not me you have to worry about Debs.
> ...


 
 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

hows about we spilt my winnings, get her off my back  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> Originally Posted by alan45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Debs
> ...


Too late I fear. The contract is out now. Sorry but it was nice knowing you :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

:EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  EVIL!!

IT WAS NICE KNOWING YOU ALL!!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

curses curses that money should have been mine  :Rotfl:  I did have a helicopter Alan but some stupid ***** went an stole it and crashed it into a roof and Jack had the nerve to rescue him.  Anyway all is not lost, Agent Burke the torture expert is on the ball sorting out his instruments ready to capture whoever wins that 250K

----------


## Siobhan

> Anyway all is not lost, Agent Burke the torture expert is on the ball sorting out his instruments ready to capture whoever wins that 250K


I'm an agent now!! cool.. Agent Burke at your services Kath  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Behemoth

I've checked this game and i'm trying to make my message longer so I don't get hit by the 30-character limit.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> EVIL!!
> 
> IT WAS NICE KNOWING YOU ALL!!


Since you are being so nice about it.  I will allow for you and agent burke to decide how you are tortured. Remember the only way you can be saved is for someone else to win more money  :Rotfl:

----------

